
Ask HN: Is building an application dependent on an IDE a thing? - jmtillson
I was speaking to a colleague the other day about an issue he encountered working on an app. It took me a while to understand that the issue he was talking about had nothing to do with the application but with the IDE he was using. I asked him to just switch to a different IDE and he mentioned he can&#x27;t compile the app without the IDE.<p>I&#x27;ve been in web development for close to 10 years and this is my first encounter with such a ridiculous notion. Every job I&#x27;ve had I&#x27;ve been able to choose my IDE of choice for working on the business app. I&#x27;ve never come across an application that was dependent on running on a specific IDE to build.<p>How common is this? Have I just been lucky in jobs that don&#x27;t care what you develop in? Why would a company build an application that their engineers need to utilize a specific IDE in order to build their company?<p>NOTE:
My colleague and I work on different projects&#x2F;teams. I&#x27;m new to this job and this is the first time I&#x27;m hearing about such woes.<p>I started my career with emacs, then VIM, then sublime (with VIM bindings), then atom (with VIM bindings) and now I&#x27;m using VSCode (with VIM bindings), and planning on just going back to plain VIM. [on Linux or OSX]
======
pwg
> he mentioned he can't compile the app without the IDE.

Very likely this should be translated to mean:

"he does not know how to compile the app without the IDE".

